# 1899ish Frame I.D. with Badge Remnant



## Iverider (Jun 18, 2014)

Picked this kit up recently from a friend and was curious about what it was. It has all of the features of a bicycle manufactured in 1899 or so. It features large diameter main tubes.




1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr


"Model M" appears above where the badge is supposed to be on the head tube. The badge appears to have been a diamond shaped badge featuring cutout design. If anyone has photos of diamond shaped badges like this, please post them. I initially thought it could be a Cleveland or Westfield badge, but those are different and affix in four points.



1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr


The serial number is located on the left side of the sleeved, colletted seat tube 



1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr


Rear stays are joined with a finely mitered curved bridge



1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr


Bottom Bracket detail. Has lubrication port and socketed bottom bracket shell. Peaked 2 piece crank.



1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr


Nicely sculpted fork crown 



1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Threaded handlebar center


1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Inside of chain and seat stays are flattened (Not sure, but I think the axle adjusters should be on the outside of the dropout unless the original rear hub had a place for the adjuster screw to press against.



1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Dropouts are nicely joined to the frame. None of that crimped crap!  This feature alone is what attracts me to early bikes and Iver Johnson bicycles. They just have a nicer overall finish in regards to metalwork.



1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 18, 2014)

Finally the Chain Ring: 3 bolt mounting on 2 piece peaked cranks.



1899-ish Model M by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Just Me!*

Super Nice!!  Looks Like a Cleveland!!!!

Love that Nice Chain Ring/Crank!

I Think that the Chain Adjusters are Inside Out!!!!!


----------



## filmonger (Jun 19, 2014)

Cool Bike.....Interesting chainring


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 19, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Super Nice!!  Looks Like a Cleveland!!!!
> 
> Love that Nice Chain Ring/Crank!
> 
> I Think that the Chain Adjusters are Inside Out!!!!!




Not a Cleveland, they had numbers, not letters for model designation.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for marking Cleveland off the list! Narrowing it down one by one 

I've been scouring the net for diamond shaped badges that look similar to the remnants still attached to the frame and came across these.



Screen Shot 2014-06-18 at 12.33.15 PM by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Screen Shot 2014-06-18 at 12.30.39 PM by VW Sightings, on Flickr

The Fowler badge didn't photoshop proportionately to the headtube, but the Western Wheelworks did. Unfortunately, there's not much that I see about my bike that would make it a Western Wheel Works bike from the photos I've seen.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 20, 2014)

Just have Xavier make you a peaked kustom Krautwagon badge. = B.R.I. Krautwagon..... Made in Indiana.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 20, 2014)

Could do that! I was thinking about making an 1899 badge or something like that. "Krauter Rad" (Rad=bicycle in German).

I did this cribbage board a few years ago for my dad. It was my first etching so it's not the best ever. Some of the acid ate through the transfer. I did this via the Laser Toner masking method.




IMG_0399Small by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Any progress on this one?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 28, 2016)

Unsure. it was sold a few years ago. It went to Oregon.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a very similiar bicycle. Very alike in many says just a tad later. If anyone interested to match up let me know.


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 28, 2016)

Just guessing, but my brain is telling me Gendron? Seen that chain ring somewhere before...


----------



## highwheel431 (Apr 29, 2016)

Gendron used numbers, however the low grade model Reliance that was made by Gendron used an alpha designation.  Not sure where an "M" would fit in as 1897 & 1898 have Models C & D. 190X?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 29, 2016)

Looking through different makes over the years I never found any manufacturer to go the Model M. Although I no longer own the frame set I still keep my eyes open for similar frames and literature. I'm sure I'll never know what it is, but it gives me something to do!


----------

